# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  alguien conoce al Mag Lari?

## carmen

Alguien sería tan amable de presentarme al Mag Lari?
 es que he visto 5 veces su espectaculo de mágia, 3 magiacadabra y 2 milenium, y me ha gustado mucho, me lo he pasado muy bien. Siempre que lo veo me quedo con ganas de ver más trucos.

----------


## carmen

uy que va... aun no me he empachao porque aunque sea el mismo espectaculo, el que vaya a ver pero en otro sitio, siempre saca trucos nuevos que no he visto la ultima vez que lo vi.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Yo le vi en Las Palmas de Gran canaria. La verdad es que fascinó. Me rei con él un montón. Espero poder verle de nuevo.

----------


## hechicero

Mag Lari es un tipo fenomenal, cercano y llano con el público. Seguro que no tendrá ningún inconveniente en hablar contigo después del espectáculo. 
Saludos :D

----------


## ignoto

Curiosamente me acabo de enterar de que vendrá al pueblo dónde vivo en noviembre.

----------


## carmen

Ignoto, si puedes no dudes en ir, vale la pena.
Te lo digo yo que lo he visto tantas veces que al final se ha quedao con mi cara.  :D

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...bueno Carmen, vas a colgar esas fotos que tienes con él?

----------


## carmen

como mago es increible  :D

----------


## lop1

yo le vi en una ocasión (el espectáculo millenium y de verdad que es una pasada) se debe de haber gastado una fortuna con sus ilusiones

----------


## javimental

Para mi es el mejor mago de escenario del momento......cuida sus espectaculos como nadie, de los pocos que pueden ir a un teatro con exito asegurado

----------


## letang

Mag Lari es tremendo, nada más llegar bromea con su condicion de catalan "soy catalan...... lo siento". Depsues durante el espectaculo llega al publico de una forma increible.
Saca a los espectadores y les hace bailar de forma ridicula (lo digo por experiencia, me saco de ayudante y tuve que bailar!!!)
Cuando miraba su espectaculo me daba cuenta que todos los juegos que hacia -por no decir casi todos- los conocia, y que eran juegos muy normales, pañuelo en el huevo, carta a la naranja, la pesadilla del profesor.... y en estos casos te das cuenta de como, esos juegos que tu puedes catagolar como "flojos" pueden formar un show de la más alta calidad si los sabes manejar y tienes tablas... pero calro, las tablas del Mag Lari son muchas, creo que incluso era profesor de teatro...

A mi me encanto, cuando termino el espectaculo me quede esperando y le pedi un autografo, charle con el un rato pero poco, estaba yo un poco cortado. Y cuando lo ves tna joven... da una envidia!! que el tio sea tan bueno!!

Yo tambien lo considero el mejor mago de escena que he visto hasta ahora.

----------


## javimental

Mas de un mago televisivo deberia de tomar muchas clases de Mag Lary........con CUATRO igual no aprende............

----------


## oliver

a mi me encantó su numero con un max mix de canciones de queen. ese momento fue alucinante para mi. la union de mis dos grandes pasiones en 5 minutos: la magia y queen. por cierto yo mi show lo comienzo con: a kind of magic y lo acabo con ¨show must go on¨ ( va por tí freddie)

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

La verdad es que yo tambien opino que el Mag Lari es el mejor del momento, porque no solo disfrutas viendo la magia que haces sino que te lo pasas de coña viendolo. Una pasad.

----------


## blackmagic

yo lo conoci en tamarite de litera'06 y me rei mucho con el.Lo conoci en la cena, y la verdad es que es un tio sensacional.No se si alguien vio su numero sacando a un niño y humillandolo (de forma suave) delante de la gente...yo no podia respirar de la risa   :Lol:

----------


## carmen

es un mago extraordinario. A cualquier sitio que va arrasa.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

estoy contigo

----------


## dany carreño

Yo ya lo he visto actuar muchísimas veces en television!Pero como todavia no lo he visto actuar en persona voy a acercarme a avilés para verlo actuar haber que tal!

----------


## litan

Cuando vino a pamplona a actuar me sorprendio que en el escenario es una persona tan activa y bromea con todo lo que puede y luego al esperarle para hablar con el era mas bien tranquilo y me llamó muchísimo la atención... sin embargo juan tamariz no jaj es el mismo arriba y abajo del escenario :D

----------


## Woody Aragón

"eran juegos muy normales, pañuelo en el huevo, carta a la naranja, la pesadilla del profesor.... y en estos casos te das cuenta de como, esos juegos que tu puedes catagolar como "flojos"..."

Esta parte del comentario, por otro lado perfecto, de Letang es una muestra de un peligro en el que podemos caer los magos con facilidad. Pañuelo-huevo, carta a la naranja, la pesadilla del profesor y muchos más son juegos soberbios, maravillosos, de un impacto tremendo y muy "distintivos" de forma que han llegado a ser los clásicos que son. 

Sin embargo, el mago, que los conoce, que probablemente los conoció cuando llevaba poco tiempo en magia (al ser clásicos, son de los primeros que el mago ve, aprende y disecciona), los tiene tan asimilados que no le impactan nada, son "más de lo mismo", son juegos que ha visto mil veces... hasta el punto de que cree que son "muy normales" o "flojos".

Creo que es nuestra obligación recordar que el espectador no sabe lo que es clásico de lo que no. Si tú le preguntas a un profano cuál es el juego más clásico que puede hacer un mago, normalmente te dice "sacar un conejo de una chistera" (cosa que, por cierto, casi nunca he visto hacer a ningún mago). Para el espectador es tan novedosa "la carta a la naranja" como "impromptu ultimate oil and water III DVD", con la diferencia de que el primero es un juegazo y el segundo una castaña que se le acaba de ocurrir a un americano que tiene que vender juegos.

En definitiva, aboguemos por considerar a los juegos por la calidad intrínseca que tienen, y no por lo que de novedad supongan para nosotros. Y esto lo sabe bien el Mag Lari!

Un saludo, 


Woody

----------


## mago feel

Sencillamente ESPECTACULAR,he visto sus videos ( lamentablemente no soy de esos lados) y me he encontrado con una personalidad a la que es digna de analizar y aprender de ese dominio escenico que lo lleva a la altura de los mas grandes magos que he visto. Me he reido por kilos con los animadores que acompañan esas rutinas tan frescas y espontaneas... 
yo lo voto como un mago ejemplificador y único.

----------


## marcruiz

Yo a Mag Lari lo vi antes de que fuera conocido. Lo vi en una sala de un bar, en las fiestas de mi barrio, y me impactó. Desde entonces, de hecho, soy fan de él y siempre que tengo ocasión lo veo. En ese espectáculo era cuando aún usaba animales, y me impactaron los trucos de sacar de una caja que enseñó, 2 conejos y 2 ocas enormes, y el final, de partirse el cuerpo. Indipendientemente de que no sea un gran mago respecto a la técnica, su presencia en el escenario, el estilo, la charla,... es incomparable, además de lo cómico que es. Últimamente está haciendo grandes ilusiones acompañado de alguno vario. Creo que es todo un ejemplo en cuanto a presentación y el estar en un escenario.
En definitiva, creo que es un gran mago, simplemente por poder llegar a hacer un truco típico en un gran truco con las pinceladas que le añade.

----------


## Pulgas

> Indiferentemente de que no sea un gran mago rspecto a la técnica


¡Uf! ¿En qué te basas para decir que no es un gran mago respecto a la técnica?
¿Puedes explicárnoslo? Por favor.

----------


## marcruiz

Me refería al manejo de las cartas y por el hecho de no hacer prestidigitación( cartas, bolas,...), pero la tecnica de la bolsa el huevo, alguno con algun pañuelo,... es decir la técnica de hacer servir un truco es muy bueno. Yo le he visto y la tecnica con los aros chinos, hacer desaparecer alguna cartas, ... No se si me entiendes:S

PD: Perdón por el malentendido. Al verle es cuando me meti en la magia de lo mucho que me gustó, por eso me agrada y lo veo cuando puedo.

----------


## Pulgas

Digamos, entonces, que hay disiplinas mágicas qeu trabaja menos, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la técnica. En su tipo de magia la técnica la tiene depuradísima, cuidados toso los detalles al máximo y con una finura fuera de lo corriente.
Por favor, no confundamos no ser cartomago con no tener técnica, que son cosas muy, muy diferentes.

----------


## marcruiz

Ok. Me parece que no me he explicado bien, lo siento.

----------


## mago feel

Marcruiz, he entendido perfectamente  lo que te has referido, y creo que en parte es cierto porque la técnica que ocupa el mago mensionado para lograr sus efectos no son en lo mas mínimo personalizadas y mucho menos autenticas, pero ya se ha debatido en tantos otros hilos y de tantas perspectivas distintas que si nos dedicasemos a analizar un poco mas lo que significa la "globalización" de la magia nos dariamos cuenta que Mag Lari es el mago contemporaneo, es lo que la sociedad quiere y lo que nosotros como sociedad queremos de ella. Terminas deleitandote con un mago cuyo fuerte no son las cartas pero que la ocupa como RECURSOS en la mayoria de sus números. Terminas deleitandote con un mago cuyo fuerte no son las grandes ilusiones, pero ahi lo tienes haciendo grandes efectos de nivel mundial. Terminas deleitandote con un mago que demuestra INTEGRALIDAD en su show. Y según mi percepción ( y por lo que entiendo la tuya) eso es trabajar la Técnica de la presentación mas que la técnica para lograr el efecto.

También alguen mensionaba por ahi los estudios de teatro de Mag Lari, muy buen dato para los que deseamos presentar un número con calidad de Espectáculo.

----------


## marcruiz

Para mi es un genio en su estar en el escenario y sus presentaciones.

----------


## mago feel

> equilicuá!! 
> Para mi es un genio en su estar en el escenario y sus presentaciones.


  Que es equilicuá?
... y de pasadita... ¿que es flipar? :302:

----------


## MagNity

equilicuá significa mismamente.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Yo considero a Mag Lari un maestro de la escena y por ende un maestro de la magia.
Su especialidad es magia comica de escena, y en su especialidad es un genio, quizá a Lari le pides que monte un show únicamente con monedas y quizá (digo quizá porque no conozco realmente el alcance técnico de su manejo de las monedas) no sea capaz de realizarlo con tanta soltura y frescura como los que realiza habitualmente.

Con ésto quiero decir que Mag Lari ha elegido una especialidad de la magia, al igual que otro en su momento decidió centrarse en la cartomagia, o en la numismagia, o el mentalismo.... cada uno elige un área y hay que exprimirla hasta perfeccionarlo con técnica, vestuario, charla, música, luces, guión, etc....y Mag Lari es un genio en lo suyo.

----------


## alexrodas

Pienso que en este tema también hay que tener en cuenta que, conforme uno se va alejando del público físicamente (magia de salón, y por supuesto la de escenario), la importancia de la técnica va disminuyendo y lo que prima es conectar con los espectadores. Siempre se te piden unos mínimos, pero no es lo mismo un ligero descuadre de un DL a 50 centímetros que a 10 metros.

Hablo de cartas también porque siempre que he visto a Mag Lari ha sido en Buenafuente siempre de alguna forma ha metido algo de cartomagia. Por eso entiendo el comentario de marcruiz, porque a lo mejor si tenía que hacer un for****, pues es el de la mezcla hindú o el del rifleo de la esquina con el pulgar. Y soy el primero que lo ve lógico: lo que tiene mas sentido es trabajar más la presentación que la técnica, puesto que es lo que luego le rinde más beneficios.

----------


## Magnano

¿Cómo que no se curra la técnica? Que sea sencilla no significa que no se tenga que practicar. A parte, que presente escenario no significa que no sepa hacer magia de cerca, es bueno en su especialidad, de los mejores, en mi opinión. Y de cerca se defiende como el que mas.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Vamos a ver, en magia de cerca y cartomagia, todo mago que se precie, conoce los mínimos y bien o mal todo el que tiene un tiempo en la magia se defiende.ç
Otra cosa es profundizar en una magia concreta, que es a lo que yo voy. Tamariz, pese a que en un espectáculo en un teatro puede realizar de forma impresionante magia con cuerdas o la bolsa y el huevo (por ejem), su verdadera especialidad y es ahí donde se mueve como un pez en el agua es la cartomagia.

Anthony Blake, para poner un ejemplo mas claro, puede realizar un efecto de cartomagia de forma impoluta (quizá la técnica no sea suya o sea la tradicional que todos hemos aprendido con el tiempo y estudiando), pero donde realmente es un hacha es en el mentalismo.

Cada uno se mueve por el terreno que más le llama, o mejor se defiende.

Mi caso por ejemplo es la magia de escena, llevo 17 años en este mundo, y como todos comencé con las cartas, después pasé a las monedas, gomas, etc... pero al final conseguí decidirme por una especiañidad concreta, la escena, e intento depurar mis actuaciones lo mejor posible en todos los sentidos, desde tecnica mágica, como vestuario, música, etc....

No sé si se entiende a donde pretendo llegar.

----------

